# 50x NBR???



## edit4ever

So with all the hyoe about the new 622 ... do you think we are out of luck for NBR on the 50x series??? I really hate having to adjust my recordings every week. It seems more and more the networks keep changing the length and times of their shows.

Here's hoping that Charlie makes good on his "promise" or if you prefer "offer".


----------



## manicd

I don't care if we ever get NBR. Personally I don't want it. It works great right now as it is.

Lengths do change. So set your DVD for whatever length you want to record. The broadcasters don't always get out correct information on lengths and times, so it would show up in the guide anyways.


----------



## John_E

I have also been waiting for NBR on my 508, which otherwise works fine. NBR may not be perfect but beats setting up timers every week for regularly watched new shows that may change days/times of week. I can live with being off a minute or two although it's aggravating.

Can anyone "in the know" get an updated status? Seems I read here by March we should see something.


----------



## RoyD

John_E said:


> I have also been waiting for NBR on my 508, which otherwise works fine. NBR may not be perfect but beats setting up timers every week for regularly watched new shows that may change days/times of week. I can live with being off a minute or two although it's aggravating.
> 
> Can anyone "in the know" get an updated status? Seems I read here by March we should see something.


I just missed another show seems the ones I record change regularly
Sooner the better


----------



## catnap1972

I'd rather they fix the friggin software so the thing doesn't lock up. Now I've got problems with the search function on my 510...sometimes I either get garbage towards the end of the search results, or once (last week), the unit dropped to a green screen and erased the entire search history when rebooted (gee how nice  )


----------



## finniganps

We're not getting NBR on the 50X or 721....we were told we were and then they stopped saying it was coming....you'll need to get a 522 for NBR.


----------



## BobaBird

According to the Tech Forum the 510 will get NBR "soon, early this spring" or "a little bit later in the spring."


----------



## jrbdmb

Dish has been claiming the 5xx DVRs would get NBR "soon, any day now" for the past two years.


----------



## James Long

Then we are two years closer than we have ever been.


----------



## navychop

True, the 721 will not get NBR now. But the 5xx series will. I believe March was the estimated date- beginning or end, I don't know.

Personally, I'd just as soon not have it, except maybe as an experiment to learn how it works while waiting for my ViP622 to show up. I hardly ever record on my 508 anymore, almost everything goes onto the 721, connected to the big TV.


----------



## BobaBird

I too have to wonder how beneficial NBR will be. Obviously, having timers automatically adjusted for date/time changes will be a great thing. It's just that I keep reading recommendations to check the timer list daily to see if the algorithm has decided to skip anything. The existing time-based system requires (for me) checking against a published guide and going through my saved searches, but just each weekend. My question is, does Dish's implementation of NBR require more or less attention than static time-based timers?


----------



## stonecold

7200 can be had cheap and have nbr


----------



## toad57

Whatever happened to the promised NBR for the 50x series? _I've been holding my breath ever since Charlie promised it on one of his chats...:eek2: _

Sort of moot with the courts trying to turn off E* DVRs I guess.


----------



## James Long

A line from Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs comes to mind:

Someday, my prince, will come.


----------



## Chris Blount

There WILL be NBR for the 50X series and it is coming very soon. Be patient for just a little while longer.


----------



## scooper

What - just in time for them to have to turn off DVR ?

Signed ,
Disappointed in the the American patent system and court system....


----------



## finniganps

I have the 508 and the more I think about it - why would E* add this improvement? This would be one more reason NOT to upgrade if they gave us more functionality. I hope we get it, but I wonder why at this point.


----------



## ebaltz

finniganps said:


> I have the 508 and the more I think about it - why would E* add this improvement? This would be one more reason NOT to upgrade if they gave us more functionality. I hope we get it, but I wonder why at this point.


Because the promised it.
To keep non-HD customers from jumping ship.
To stick in TiVos face.

It will be here before you know it.


----------



## navychop

I hope you're right.


----------



## AppliedAggression

Yah! Someone's got a beta.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

BobaBird said:


> I too have to wonder how beneficial NBR will be. Obviously, having timers automatically adjusted for date/time changes will be a great thing. It's just that I keep reading recommendations to check the timer list daily to see if the algorithm has decided to skip anything. The existing time-based system requires (for me) checking against a published guide and going through my saved searches, but just each weekend. My question is, does Dish's implementation of NBR require more or less attention than static time-based timers?


Quite a bit less if you set timers with start and end pad times of no more than 1 minute. The NBR implementation on the 50x receivers will look and function just about idenitcally to the implementation on the 522/625/942/622 receivers.


----------



## navychop

OK- last feb I guessed March for 5xx NBR. I know Dish is "preoccupied" right now- but really! I figure we've only got 3 years or so before 8PSK & MPEG-4 take over and my 508 is history

March 2007, maybe?


----------



## James Long

Perhaps!


----------



## scooper

I still think "Never"...


----------



## jrbdmb

jrbdmb said:


> Dish has been claiming the 5xx DVRs would get NBR "soon, any day now" for the past two years.


Above statement made in March 2006. Now it's December 2006 (almost three years since NBR first promised) and we are still hearing "real soon now." OK, Charlie, whatever you say ...


----------



## gtoph

jrbdmb said:


> Above statement made in March 2006. Now it's December 2006 (almost three years since NBR first promised) and we are still hearing "real soon now." OK, Charlie, whatever you say ...


Trust me, if you had any idea of how the workings of the engineering/test department worked you would understand.

The NBR code for the 5xx has been completed for something like a year now... The wonderful VOD feature basically took priority at that time..... now, who knows.

So basically NBR code is completed, but who knows when engineering will actually make a decision to release it.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

They will release it once they recall the 500 series dvrs off the market.


----------



## navychop

:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## bhawley

gtoph said:


> Trust me,


Reaches for wallet


----------



## Frostwolf

NBR = Never Be Released


----------



## finniganps

As previously mentioned...it's not that big of a deal. I'd be more for it, if I didn't think there would be other bugs delivered along with the NBR. Right now my 508 has NO problems. There's something to be said for that.


----------



## James Long

Frostwolf said:


> NBR = Never Be Released


Perhaps we should call it "Event Based Recording" or EBR ... and can also call it "Eventually Be Released".


----------



## MikeW

I won't say a word...


----------



## Frostwolf

James Long said:


> Perhaps we should call it "Event Based Recording" or EBR ... and can also call it "Eventually Be Released".


Not Bad, how bout "Not Before its Replaced." The Reciever that is.


----------



## navychop

Well, I'm cheered up.  

At lease I have it on my ViP622. I'd rather have it on my 721 than the 508, but I know that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## MikeW

BUMP...

Just for kicks !!!


----------



## Frostwolf

Got it, the NBR software means

NEW BUGGY RELEASE software
or is this better
NUKED BUYERS RECEIVERS neah, still working on that one.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Still in the works, and being actively worked on again, after a hiatus there.


----------



## gtoph

Mark Lamutt said:


> Still in the works, and being actively worked on again, after a hiatus there.


All i know is that is had been pretty darn close to being completed over a year ago when VOD and other priorities took over.

I can't speak as to what they would be adding/updating it with now though.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

OH it is coming SOON .......


and the checks in the mail.:sure:


----------



## MikeW

navychop said:


> OK- last feb I guessed March for 5xx NBR. I know Dish is "preoccupied" right now- but really! I figure we've only got 3 years or so before 8PSK & MPEG-4 take over and my 508 is history
> 
> March 2007, maybe?


Ummmm...nope.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

OH NBR for the 500 series of dvrs is COMING SOON! -for over 2 years now.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

It is still being worked on, believe it or not...


----------



## James Long

I suspect that when it comes it will be much like the HD RSNs ... not appreciated as much as they were desired (although NBR is _very_ useful).


----------



## Frostwolf

Mike D-CO5 said:


> OH NBR for the 500 series of dvrs is COMING SOON! -for over 2 years now.


3 years now right?


----------



## Beardedbosn

When was the last time we got a "simple" software upgrade that did not cause problems?? No, I can't remember either!!! Let's hope Dish corrects the software that is out here now so it consistently works properly.


----------



## TNGTony

James Long said:


> I suspect that when it comes it will be much like the HD RSNs ... not appreciated as much as they were desired (although NBR is _very_ useful).


Back in my retail sales life we called these the "Million dollar feature". You know, customer after customer would tell you they would pay "anything" to get x feature and when that feature finally bacame available, they wouldn't pay a nickel! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Frostwolf said:


> 3 years now right?


 I thought it was but I thought I would play it safe and say just two years.


----------



## STDog

I see no need for NBR. It'll use the same, incorrect EPG data that cause me to miss show already.

Besides, have we really become so lazy that we cannot adjust a time or two every few months?
If it's more often, maybe you should complain to the provider (channel/network broadcaster) about they inability to maintain a schedule. 


Anyone here remember VCRs where you had to manually set up the tuners? A band switch and a little potentiometer for each of the buttons. UHF frequencies were a real pain on those. Or what about single vent timers that you set from the front panel? 

Hell, I remember the first TV I got with a wireless remote and thinking how lazy you must be to not get up to change the channel. Now they sell devices that are barely functional with out one.


----------



## MikeW

STDog said:


> I see no need for NBR. It'll use the same, incorrect EPG data that cause me to miss show already.
> 
> Besides, have we really become so lazy that we cannot adjust a time or two every few months?
> If it's more often, maybe you should complain to the provider (channel/network broadcaster) about they inability to maintain a schedule.
> 
> Anyone here remember VCRs where you had to manually set up the tuners? A band switch and a little potentiometer for each of the buttons. UHF frequencies were a real pain on those. Or what about single vent timers that you set from the front panel?
> 
> Hell, I remember the first TV I got with a wireless remote and thinking how lazy you must be to not get up to change the channel. Now they sell devices that are barely functional with out one.


YIKES! I forgot about that $300 VCR with the band switches. It also only allowed me to program in 30 channels, which was MORE than I needed.

Another favorite toy was the first gen VCR+ units. A black box that sent infrared signals to your VCR to record shows using the VCR+ codes in the TV Guide. Oh yeah...back in those days, the TV Guide had local listings for an entire week.

My how things have changed. (except the 5xx)


----------



## harsh

STDog said:


> Besides, have we really become so lazy that we cannot adjust a time or two every few months?
> If it's more often, maybe you should complain to the provider (channel/network broadcaster) about they inability to maintain a schedule.


The concept of contest shows with elimination has thrown your theory out the window. As someone who watches _Dancing With The Stars_, the schedule changes almost every week as the number of players decreases. Properly working NBR accompanied by accurate guide information can make this all much lower maintenance. I'm still waiting for the last four episodes of _Men In Trees_ to air.

The networks have recognized that in order to get new shows some air time, they need to slip them in and out of popular spots. They're going to continue to tinker with schedules on a regular basis and we need a tool to handle it.


----------



## STDog

harsh said:


> The concept of contest shows with elimination has thrown your theory out the window. As someone who watches _Dancing With The Stars_, the schedule changes almost every week as the number of players decreases.


Not a show I watch, nor have a desire to watch. Only "contest/reality" shows I watch are Pinks(SpeedTV) and the show Ted Nugget has done ("Surviving Ted" was the best so far), and "Hell's Kitchen" (w/ Gordon Ramsay).

Still, no need to change the night or starting time because of fewer contestants. A lot of show get around that by showing more background info on the players, and behind the scenes type segments.



> The networks have recognized that in order to get new shows some air time, they need to slip them in and out of popular spots. They're going to continue to tinker with schedules on a regular basis and we need a tool to handle it.


I have quit watching several show because they couldn't manage to keep a schedule, or even bother to announce schedule changes in advance (during the old time slot, you know "new night and/or time" sort of thing).

BBC America is bad about it, and TLC too. So, I now watch very few shows on those channels. Letters were sent to the channel managers and the show producers too, so they knew they lost a viewer and why. If they got more complaints, they'd do a better job.

I understand the need to showcase new shows in "popular" slots, not that it works for me(If it's not what I wanted to see, I delete it and/or find something else to watch). Normally that means the "regular" show just isn't shown that week, and it returns the next.


----------



## James Long

NBR is good for occasional shows (Monk or Psych on USA). Just set the timer for all new shows and regardless of time or month the program will be recorded. The caveat is if bad EPG data is presented you may record old shows (better than missing a show unless your DVR is full) or miss a show (really bad EPG).

It also helps on four day a week programs such as The Daily Show and Colbert Report. You can set a specific time timer for each program "Monday through Friday" and the NBR based machine will skip the day when another show is substituted. (Generally Friday night / Monday morning.)

I do wish the timers could be set across channels (without setting a DishPass). Especially since many network shows get reruns (even current season) on cable networks. But, in general, NBR is better than no NBR.


----------



## jrbdmb

STDog said:


> I see no need for NBR.


I see a need, but I also see how uniquely capable Dish is of totally screwing up these receivers. After the P3.64 / P3.65 fiasco of random reboots / deleted recordings / missed timers, I don't wan't Dish trying to add NBR.


----------



## catnap1972

jrbdmb said:


> I see a need, but I also see how uniquely capable Dish is of totally screwing up these receivers. After the P3.64 / P3.65 fiasco of random reboots / deleted recordings / missed timers, I don't wan't Dish trying to add NBR.


WHAT
HE
SAID


----------



## gtoph

catnap1972 said:


> WHAT
> HE
> SAID


Worked pretty good when I left some time ago, who knows what they've done to it by now though.


----------

